# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  TV opportunity  from the makers of Discoverys Gold Rush

## RawTV

I work for the TV production company Raw TV  we are the makers of the hit Discovery show Gold Rush Alaska (Fridays 10PM E/P) that follows a group of men from Portland as they risk it all to mine for gold. 

We are currently searching for individuals to take part in our next exciting network TV series Pioneers. We are looking for American families who are considering starting new lives for themselves in the great American wilderness and are willing to be followed throughout their experiences by our cameras. 

Have you always dreamed of making a new life for your family in the wilderness, away from bureaucracy and the rat race? Have you and your friends been talking about starting a new community with your own rules? Or are you already living in a community away from society?

If you answer yes to any of these, or know someone who would  we would love to hear from you. 
Please email your contact details and your story to pioneers@rawtelevision.co.uk

Thanks so much for your time,

Seth

Raw TV

----------


## Sarge47

Looking for a NEW bunch of idiots huh?  Read on here what we think of your so-called "HIT SERIES!"   :Hang: 
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ld-Rush-Alaska

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

There you go, sourdough. You may be able to make a few buck, and get a cabin that you can heat.

You'll probably have to put a door on the outhouse, though.LOL

----------


## hunter63

Well, boys, remember what happened when the dudes were looking before............Dave and Cody.

Sound like too much work for me, I just want to go on "Survivor", and get voted out first! (so I can hang out for 38 more days in the hotel!)

----------


## Rick

Thanks, RawTV, for giving folks on here an opportunity to participate if they choose.

----------


## klkak

I still think someone should do a program about Alaska Fur Trappers!

----------


## Ken

> I still think someone should do a program about Alaska Fur Trappers!


You want everything, don't you.  I guess the magazine issue wasn't enough, huh?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So, do y'all think crash will ask him to "produce" an intro, in the intro section??? LOL

----------


## DOGMAN

TWO IMPORTANT QUESTIONS.... where/what wilderness area....and how much does it pay?

----------


## crashdive123

> So, do y'all think crash will ask him to "produce" an intro, in the intro section??? LOL


Nope.  I'd like to thank him for giving somebody an opportunity to show their stuff.  We've had a lot of people say that this is exactly what they want to do.  Now they can do it and can share it with the rest of us.  Thanks Raw TV.

----------


## BENESSE

I'd like to nominate 1stimestar for this. 
She _lives the life_ with her two kids and just reading her blog I _know_ it would make for good TV. 
Wish I could produce it myself, that's how certain I am.
Alaska, the Madness!

----------


## Winnie

Hey, hey, hey! Sneaky thought.....would going for this qualify me for entry to the states???? :Innocent:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## DOGMAN

> I'd like to nominate 1stimestar for this. 
> She _lives the life_ with her two kids and just reading her blog I _know_ it would make for good TV. 
> Wish I could produce it myself, that's how certain I am.
> Alaska, the Madness!


I second that vote...her blog (and life) are awesome...I'd watch a tv show based on that......

----------


## Sourdough

from blue cabin.jpgSunrise area.jpg

This would be a good location:

See signature for more photos.

----------


## Sourdough

Would this guy be pretty enough for the part, or do you need someone younger....?

cowboy davidsm.jpgdavid left with western hatsm.jpg

----------


## BENESSE

> Would this guy be pretty enough for the part, or do you need someone younger....?
> 
> cowboy davidsm.jpgdavid left with western hatsm.jpg


Cute, cute cute. That should be enough.

----------


## Rick

Producer: "May I use your bathroom."
Sourdough: "Sure. It's right out there."
Producer: "No, seriously. I really have to go tinkle."
Sourdough: "Men don't tinkle in Alaska. Pick a bush."

----------


## BENESSE

...Sourdough on TV for all to see, sitting on the throne in the doorless outhouse. Talk about one over on Rick in a thong!

----------


## Rick

Hey? Who knows maybe you'll get both of us!

----------


## BENESSE

Then I'll know for sure, TS _has_ HTF.

----------


## Rick

No. That would just be Sourdough in the outhouse. I don't think he has a fan out there.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

I think more info is needed personally. There was one like this done in Texas(I think) on PBS(I believe) about modern folks going and being Pioneers in an 1800's time frame setting/lifestyle/equipment. One family was the "Rancher" from "The East". Others were the "Cowboys" and "Hands".Only one was the "Foreman" the only one who REALLY knew what he was doing. It even included Rounding up "Wild" Cattle to start their stock, and a Cattle Drive.

Now If they are doing it with a more Modern type of "Pioneer" It would make a world of difference in skills needed. JMO

EDIT: Found it!........
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/ranchhouse/resources.html

----------


## rwc1969

I feel that Gold Rush show sucks, but this sounds like a neat idea.

----------


## BENESSE

Swiss family Robinson with an edge.

----------


## Sourdough

It would take hundreds of thousands of dollars and a hellof a lot of skill to do it today. Most of the Alaskan Original Homesteaders got a hardship exemption so they could move into town in the winter. The original homestead law required 144 sq. ft. of living space be built, that is roughly 12'X12' now that you could throw up quick enough, but it would be tough on a family to live in.

----------


## dolfan87

I am interested...does it pay anything? Guess I'll check out the link.

----------


## Rick

I've always wondered why folks don't just live in a Conex container. You can get the darn things configured any way you want or do it yourself. Spay some insulation inside, install whatever you want, air lift in, and you can live in it. If you decide you don't like living there then you don't have a ton of money and time invested. If you decide you do like it then you have some place to live while you build a home.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I have never seen these types of communities work. I once had a commune of bikers move next to me. There were about 30 to begin but thier numbers dwindled fast once the snow hit and by spring the only one left was biggest, baddest, meanest one of the bunch. Luckily we got along but the guy had such a bad reputation I never worried about my place being broke into. Rather than try to build a self reliant culture it is much better to find an old farming community where it already exists and try to fit in.

----------


## Chris

I like the Gold Rush show, I'm just waiting for those bozos to find gold... I know they're bozos, and the old man is a hoot, but I find myself watching it waiting for them to find gold. Meanwhile my wife and I entertain each other doing caricatures of "No guts no glororororory" around the house. 

If I had to guess this show is probably about homesteading, a family living as close to nature as possible. I'd probably watch it. Even though I know reality shows don't pick people who would be most likely to succeed at an endeavor, but rather people who are characters and will have drama. 

I just don't like it when its fake (ahem, the colony).

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

OK Chris(or anyone) just how close to nature do you think it will be? Also I'm going to throw this out there again.... Do you think it will be "Modern Pioneers" or something along the lines of the show I linked to earlier? Quite honestly I watched the "Texas Ranch House" when it was on years ago and of ALL the reality type shows. it is the one I personally liked the best.

Texas Ranch House....
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/ranchhouse/meet.html

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

SD on his throne and Rick waiting in his thong.....viewer discretion advised.

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute. How come I got second billing? I'm a star!

----------


## Seniorman

How much does it pay, and does a participant receive residuals??

S.M.

----------


## Winter

> I work for the TV production company Raw TV  we are the makers of the hit Discovery show Gold Rush Alaska (Fridays 10PM E/P) that follows a group of men from Portland as they risk it all to mine for gold. 
> 
> We are currently searching for individuals to take part in our next exciting network TV series Pioneers. We are looking for American families who are considering starting new lives for themselves in the great American wilderness and are willing to be followed throughout their experiences by our cameras. 
> 
> Have you always dreamed of making a new life for your family in the wilderness, away from bureaucracy and the rat race? Have you and your friends been talking about starting a new community with your own rules? Or are you already living in a community away from society?
> 
> If you answer yes to any of these, or know someone who would  we would love to hear from you. 
> Please email your contact details and your story to pioneers@rawtelevision.co.uk
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I have a family of 5 and live in Alaska. I also am preparedness minded and won't be hung out o dry.

Money would have to be 1.5 what it is now.

----------


## Sourdough

> Wait a minute. How come I got second billing? I'm a star!


Only in your mind, and to a small extent in some porn circles..........Hehehehe

----------


## Sarge47

Just remember people, they have creative control as to how they cut their footage and make everything look the way they want too.  Not sure, but that e-mail address looks like it's out of the UK.

----------


## Rick

Well, if they can make everything look the way they want then I want to look like Valentino and make Sourdour a dwarf. "Da plane, da plane."

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, if they can make everything look the way they want then I want to look like Valentino and make Sourdour a dwarf. "Da plane, da plane."


Note to self.....learn how to photoshop.

----------


## Rick

Did you see the compliment he gave me? Porn circles. Not that's what I'm talkin' about. And he'd know what with the Whiskey Emporium and all.

----------


## Chris

If you really have a serious question I would think the best thing to do would be to email the person. 

Also, if you're picked, be sure to let me know so I can send you a t-shirt with a forum URL on it that you can wear all day long.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> If you really have a serious question I would think the best thing to do would be to email the person. 
> 
> Also, if you're picked, be sure to let me know so I can send you a t-shirt with a forum URL on it that you can wear all day long.


Uh, I think it would take more than one shirt. Otherwise whoever wears it will be "cast out" from the group!!!

----------


## Winter

We have WSF shirts?

----------


## crashdive123

> We have WSF shirts?


If you get on TV you will.  I'm sure Chris will see to it.

----------


## Winnie

Well their websites OK and looks like they made After Armageddon, amongst other things. I expect you guys will know the programmes better than me.

----------


## Tundrascout

I just finished reading a book that deflated my "Alaska Pioneer" dream.
Its called "The Final Frontiersman" by James Campbell and was recommended by someone in Portland, OR.
Excellent book btw if you haven't heard of it, it explains how the pioneering experience is still there, just not attainable anymore without a ton of cash.
I might still be interested if they would cover the cost of an attorney to explain all the land use/trapping regulations up here.
Oh well, back to the tent in my living room...

----------


## Beans

I can see Rick now. Sneaking through the  brush with a .22 rifle looking for supper in a Cammoed thong. Maybe it will be a late night show  :sweatingbullets:  :Blush:

----------


## crashdive123

Oh great.  Now I'm gonna have nightmares.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I can see Rick now. Sneaking through the  brush with a .22 rifle looking for supper in a Cammoed thong. Maybe it will be a late night show


That's a sure way to kill the ratings!

----------


## Rick

Hey! I'm a chem...kamel.....camea....I can change colors.

----------


## RawTV

Hello!

Thank you all for your interest.

We are still very much in the early stages of pre-production on this project. At the moment we want to make contact with people from a whole range of different backgrounds to find out a little about their story, their goals and their outlook on life.

As of yet many of the details are still flexible and will depend on who we speak to and how the project progresses.

Many thanks,

Paul (Seth recently brought me into team here at Raw and I will be helping on this project)
pioneers@rawtelevision.co.uk

----------


## klkak

My trapping partner and I have a desire to build a cabin on our trap line here in Alaska. Does that count.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well I have E-mailed them with some questions.... waiting to find out more info.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I too ugly for TV and all alone to boot and this isn't a project for a lone man. I'll fully admit I don't have the skill set to do this for real. Survivor I could do 100 pounds lighter and clearing from a Dr. even though I'm not real likable I could fool most of the egocentric idiots they get to be on that show......well maybe but getting voted off and being part of the jury and getting to live in luxury at the Ponderosa would be worth it.

----------


## Winter

It depends a great deal on how the shows plot is laid out.

Personally, I'd have no interest in a "Survivor" type show because it would waste my time. An honest man couldn't win.

A show like "Top Shot" with skills competitions would be cool. I'd probably lose that too but it would improve character as opposed to compromise charecter like "survivor" does.

----------


## BENESSE

I want to see something I haven't seen before. 
1stimester moving to AK and making a life for herself and her kids. The hard and authentic way.
Vegetarians trying to survive by fishing and foraging.
Urban warriors surviving by staying put in the city WTSHTF.
ANYthing that's _not_ on now, five ways to Sunday.
If I were a betting person, that's what I'd put my money on.

----------


## JPGreco

Well, sadly, most of that list is done:

1stimester moving to AK and making a life for herself and her kids. The hard and authentic way.
The first season of The Alaska Experiment was similar and Alaska State Troopers kind of shows the lifestyle up there in the small communities.

Vegetarians trying to survive by fishing and foraging.
Thats definitely a new one, but similar in a way to the second season The Alaska Experiment or Survivorman (foraging at least)

Urban warriors surviving by staying put in the city WTSHTF.
The Colony, though over dramatized for sure.


I would like to see more realistic shows.  Real doesn't make good tv usually.

----------


## crashdive123

Over the years we've had quite a few folks stop by and say that they wanted to do the very thing that the OP listed.  Granted, most of them had no clue where to start.  Those that were actually serious about it, asked a lot of good questions and tried to learn from those that may have had some experience in the areas that they needed.  Unfortunately, all too often those that came here with that goal, came with all the answers and were not serious.

I think it would make for an interesting show.  I hope the producers find some individuals that really want to take on this change in their lives and not just "get on TV".  Good luck.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I think it would make for an interesting show.  I hope the producers find some individuals that really want to take on this change in their lives and not just "get on TV".  Good luck.


 Yeah, I agree Crash. Depending on the type of "Pioneer" it is I would be interested. (Historical or Modern) Who cares about the cameras.... this would be an awesome experience! Also wondering if they are looking for individuals or families. I sent off some questions to them, Depends on their answers if I would be interested or not.

----------


## crashdive123

I think that Sourdough described it best here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t-Really-Works

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> I just finished reading a book that deflated my "Alaska Pioneer" dream.
> Its called "The Final Frontiersman" by James Campbell and was recommended by someone in Portland, OR.
> Excellent book btw if you haven't heard of it, it explains how the pioneering experience is still there, just not attainable anymore without a ton of cash.
> I might still be interested if they would cover the cost of an attorney to explain all the land use/trapping regulations up here.
> Oh well, back to the tent in my living room...


Some people just think in terms of cash and can't do anything without it. That's just the way they think. Money is luxury I seldom have had.

----------


## Tundrascout

> Some people just think in terms of cash and can't do anything without it. That's just the way they think. Money is luxury I seldom have had.


Now This is how a true Alaskan insults someone...

Anyone ever seen Saving Private Ryan?
This scene in particular:

----------


## klkak

> Some people just think in terms of cash and can't do anything without it. That's just the way they think. Money is luxury I seldom have had.


Money is a luxury I still seldom have.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> *Money* is a luxury I still seldom have.


Is that the Green colored paper I carry from one person and give to another? I was wondering what that stuff was! :Crying:  :Innocent: 


 In other news, I got a reply from These Folks about the Project. This is part of their reply.......




> Thanks so much for your interest and for getting in touch.
> 
> At the moment we want to make contact with people from a whole range of different backgrounds to find out a little about their story, their goals and their outlook on life.  In terms of historical or modern pioneers, we are open to both.  In fact we are open to just about anyone who really wants to lead a pioneer lifestyle, or has plans to do so.  As for location, equipment, etc, this is all flexible.  If you have plans, dreams or ambitions along these lines then Id love to talk to you further.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

My family has officially applied...wish us luck. It has nothing to do with money but rather a dream. Thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Now This is how a true Alaskan insults someone...
> 
> Anyone ever seen Saving Private Ryan?
> This scene in particular:


That did not make a bit of sense to me and if you felt insulted you did not understand my meaning either. It can be done without money if you know how.

----------


## RawTV

> Yeah, I agree Crash. Depending on the type of "Pioneer" it is I would be interested. (Historical or Modern) Who cares about the cameras.... this would be an awesome experience! Also wondering if they are looking for individuals or families. I sent off some questions to them, Depends on their answers if I would be interested or not.


Hi everyone.  Thanks again for all the interest.

Just to reiterate, we definately aren't coming at this with all the answers.  In fact we are coming at it form the opposite direction - we want to hear what *your* answers are, if you are interested, and go from there.

We'd love to hear from families, couples, friends, individuals, retirees, young-adults, anyone with the pioneer spirit and a desire to forge a life for themselves away from the rat race.

We are not planning on making the next Survivor.  Our vision is far less game-show than that, but as stated earlier, we are still only in the early stages of pre-production.  Having said that we are excited about the project and want to drive things along as quickly as we can.

I should also say that if you are interested please email me at pioneers@rawtelevision.co.uk 
Replies on this forum may well get missed by me!

Thanks,
Paul

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Hi everyone.  Thanks again for all the interest.
> 
> Just to reiterate, we definately aren't coming at this with all the answers.  In fact we are coming at it form the opposite direction - we want to hear what *your* answers are, if you are interested, and go from there.
> 
> We'd love to hear from families, couples, friends, individuals, retirees, young-adults, anyone with the pioneer spirit and a desire to forge a life for themselves away from the rat race.
> 
> We are not planning on making the next Survivor.  Our vision is far less game-show than that, but as stated earlier, we are still only in the early stages of pre-production.  Having said that we are excited about the project and want to drive things along as quickly as we can.
> 
> I should also say that if you are interested please email me at pioneers@rawtelevision.co.uk 
> ...


 Well from what I have seen since being a member of this Forum you have checked back on your post more than all the others put together.(At least with your replies/responses) So you have my respect in this regard. Wishing you all the best!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> My family has officially applied...wish us luck. It has nothing to do with money but rather a dream. Thanks for the opportunity.


I sure Hope you are selected!

----------


## Sarge47

I'd really like to see another season of "Dual Survivor," though I doubt this group made that series.  Sounds like they got the same narrator though.   :Balloon: 

BTW, how much green are we talking about here I wonder...it's a cinch these guys are getting paid for all of their work!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I sure Hope you are selected!


Thanks Poco,

I have been contacted but as you know there is a selection process.

----------


## Sarge47

> Thanks Poco,
> 
> I have been contacted but as you know there is a selection process.


 Hope you're picked, it'd be cool to have one of us on National TV!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> My family has officially applied...wish us luck. It has nothing to do with money but rather a dream. Thanks for the opportunity.


 Keep us updated, cowboy.

Good luck!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well from what I have seen since being a member of this Forum you have checked back on your post more than all the others put together.(At least with your replies/responses) So you have my respect in this regard. Wishing you all the best!


 Yep...I'm with ya on that one, poco. Kudo's to them.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well I just sent an Email to them saying I would be interested in an historical type of Pioneer..... We'll see what happens. No clue how many places they have posted this at, would be kind of interesting to see what comes of it.

----------


## crashdive123

It sounds like from the OP - and I may be wrong - that they are looking for people that have already made the decision to "take the plunge" and just want to tag along to film it.  It didn't sould like (again, I could be wrong) that they were looking for a "cast" to be coached and helped along the way.  Just the way I read the OP anyway.

----------


## BENESSE

> We are currently searching for individuals to take part in our next exciting network TV series Pioneers. We are looking for American families who are considering starting new lives for themselves in the great American wilderness and are willing to be followed throughout their experiences by our cameras. 
> 
> Have you always *dreamed of making a new life* for your family in the wilderness, away from bureaucracy and the rat race? Have you and your friends been talking about starting a new community with your own rules? Or are you *already living in a community away from society*?
> 
> *If you answer yes to any of these*, or know someone who would  we would love to hear from you.


Seems like they're looking for either--starting from scratch or already living the life.

----------


## BENESSE

What would be most interesting for _me_ to watch is "fly on the wall" camera 
documenting a person/family from taking that first plunge into a new life to settling in.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I'm going to state what should be obvious. It is much more entertaining to watch inexperienced miners without a clue than a documentary about the development of a professional mining operation. This is no different. There are professional developers doing this. This show will be like the rest of them. Dreamers coming face to face with reality with all the emotion of a spoiled child. That's what will make the show a hit.

----------


## BENESSE

> I'm going to state what should be obvious. It is much more entertaining to watch inexperienced miners without a clue than a documentary about the development of a professional mining operation. This is no different. There are professional developers doing this. This show will be like the rest of them. Dreamers coming face to face with reality with all the emotion of a spoiled child. That's what will make the show a hit.


100% right on every count, AS!

----------


## klkak

I told them I was planning to build a trappers cabin on my trap line. Waiting to hear back from them.

----------


## Rick

Did you tell them about the dead bodies? Just joking.......It's a joke TV people. There are no dead bodies. I don't think.

----------


## BENESSE

> I told them I was planning to build a trappers cabin on my trap line. Waiting to hear back from them.


Hey, maybe I should tell them I needed to build an addition to my penthouse so that I can catch rain water and have a greenhouse in which to grow wild edibles?

----------


## Rick

I can see it now. Urban Pioneers. We'll start with a scene of urban decay. A panorama of empty buildings then zoom to a red, juicy tomato. I can handle all the tedious ipso facto stuff. You just leave it to me. Did I mention I only charge 20%. We'll talk about that later. I'm gonna make you a star!

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey, maybe I should tell them I needed to build an addition to my penthouse so that I can catch rain water and have a greenhouse in which to grow wild edibles?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Notice, I'm staying put. Urban survival at it's finest, baby!

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol thank you for your votes of confidence.  I'd be up for it.  Would you all make fun of me terribly if I got on?  I could take it if you did but I might have to show up on your front door step though.  Lol.  Hey, I've been on an actual cattle drive before too.

----------


## FVR

I would love to do it, but the wife and family.

Well let's just say if I did do it, the family would consist of one, me.  Married a city girl.

----------


## BENESSE

> I would love to do it, but the wife and family.
> 
> *Well let's just say if I did do it, the family would consist of one, me.  Married a city girl*.


That right there is a story, man. I'd love to watch THAT.

----------


## crashdive123

> That right there is a story, man. I'd love to watch THAT.


See post 85.

----------


## hermit

No where did they say they were going to pay for people to set up a pioneer-style life.  Maybe they're just going to do an interview-type of show, including those who dream of it and those who are doing it.  I'd guess people would be paid for their story, but I don't read into it that they're going to set people up in the wilderness setting and give them what they need to make what they'll need, or anything like that.  I'm not saying they won't.  In fact, I think right now they're just trying to see who all responds and what kind of show they could put together from it, or even if there is an interest out there.

My name sums it up for me.  We pretty much live a sustenance lifestyle, but I have no desire to put it out there on TV!  

Best wishes to those of you who are trying for this.  It'll probably be a show I'd enjoy watching.

----------


## 1stimestar

Heehee, just got a very interesting email from them.  Yay. I'll let you know if anything comes of it.

----------


## Justin Case

Cool !  Can we start making fun of you now ??  (post 87) :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Heehee, just got a very interesting email from them.  Yay. I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


Good luck.  We can say we knew you when.

----------


## Rick

Well, I'm glad they finally contacted you. You know, I've been in negotiations with them for weeks. Lot's of late night arguing but I won't bore you with the details. Did I mention I just take 25%? But don't worry about that. I'll forward the checks to you after the usual. I know you'll do just fine. Congratulations!!

----------


## Alaska Grandma

> Heehee, just got a very interesting email from them.  Yay. I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


Awesome 1stimestar! 
You'd be just what they are looking for...The "real deal".

Hey, and thanks for steering me to this forum. Looks like it might be a fun and informative place to visit.
Alaska Grandma

----------


## Rick

Hey, Grandma. How about steering your way over to the Introduction section and provide us some fun and informative information about yourself.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Cool !  Can we start making fun of you now ??  (post 87)


Might as well lol. 




> Well, I'm glad they finally contacted you. You know, I've been in negotiations with them for weeks. Lot's of late night arguing but I won't bore you with the details. Did I mention I just take 25%? But don't worry about that. I'll forward the checks to you after the usual. I know you'll do just fine. Congratulations!!


Why don't I just go ahead and give you my bank account number. 




> Awesome 1stimestar! 
> You'd be just what they are looking for...The "real deal".
> 
> 
> Hey, and thanks for steering me to this forum. Looks like it might be a fun and informative place to visit.
> Alaska Grandma


Lol YOU my dear, are the real deal.  It's great but I keep getting in trouble for pointing out things in my blog hahaha.

----------


## Justin Case

Ok,,  what kind of knife will you carry on TV ?  :ohno:

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, I'm glad they finally contacted you. You know, I've been in negotiations with them for weeks. Lot's of late night arguing but I won't bore you with the details. Did I mention I just take 25%? But don't worry about that. I'll forward the checks to you after the usual. I know you'll do just fine. Congratulations!!


Not so fast, twinkie! See post #12.
I just happen to have written to them to tell them what a great subject 1stimestar&  her kids would make and that they should check out her blog because it was terrific. 

Hope it works out 1stimestar...my fingers are crossed!

----------


## Justin Case

> Not so fast, twinkie! See post #12.
> I just happen to have written to them to tell them what a great subject 1stimestar&  her kids would make and that they should check out her blog because it was terrific. 
> 
> Hope it works out 1stimestar...my fingers are crossed!


I just looked at her blog for the first time,,,,,,,  very cool  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

> Not so fast, twinkie! See post #12.


Oh, my goodness. Would you look at that? I mispoke. I meant to type Benesse and typed me instead. What a silly goose I is.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Not so fast, twinkie! See post #12.
> I just happen to have written to them to tell them what a great subject 1stimestar&  her kids would make and that they should check out her blog because it was terrific. 
> 
> Hope it works out 1stimestar...my fingers are crossed!


Thank you!  And may I complement your avatar.  Most people that know me know that at least once a week I post "I'm Batman" on facebook lol.  And I am running a 10K in June, dressed as Batman too.

----------


## 1stimestar

> Ok,,  what kind of knife will you carry on TV ?


Uhm, what would you suggest?  Lol.

----------


## Justin Case

> Uhm, what would you suggest?  Lol.


One that one of the guys here make !! (I get 20 % of the sales cause I thought of it !) LOL   :W00t:

----------


## 1stimestar

> One that one of the guys here make !! (I get 20 % of the sales cause I thought of it !) LOL


Well I thought of it too, especially that pretty pink corded one that was posted recently hahaha.  I have knife envy!  Mostly I just use my multitool and a fillet knife so that's all I normally carry.

----------


## Justin Case

> Well I thought of it too, especially that pretty pink corded one that was posted recently hahaha.  I have knife envy!  Mostly I just use my multitool and a fillet knife so that's all I normally carry.


I think that was a crashblade ?

----------


## BENESSE

> Thank you!  And may I complement your avatar.  Most people that know me know that at least once a week I post "I'm Batman" on facebook lol.  And I am running a 10K in June, dressed as Batman too.


Well, Batman _is_ my alter ego. And I've always been convinced that Gotham _is_ NYC. The next step is that I'll have to save it from _something_...lollygagging tourists and smelly cab drivers, perhaps. So much to choose from!

btw. dressed as Batman, you'll ace the race. The costume's like rocket boosters.

----------


## 1stimestar

Benesse, would you facebook friend me?
Georganne Hurt-Hampton

----------


## Rick

> Benesse, would you facebook friend me?


Is that dirty?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I vote for a Crash Blade..... "Wilderness Survival  Forums" special edition...... Cody, Les, Dave, Mike and the other TV survivalists will fall over themselves to get one......

----------


## crashdive123

1sttimestar - if you get selected for the show, I'll happily make a knife for you to use (and display prominently). :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> 1sttimestar - if you get selected for the show, I'll happily make a knife for you to use (and display prominently).


Maybe with some painted henna-type designs on the handle?
1st does beautiful work on hands, etc. (check her blog)

----------


## crashdive123

I've looked at her blog and photos several times.

----------


## Rick

You watch, next year SgtDraino will be asking, "Can anyone tell me the model of that Crashblade that 1stimestar used in the second episode of 'Living Wild and Wooly'? Here's a picture of it."......................

----------


## BENESSE

Attachment 6430 Imagine that on a handle!

----------


## Chris

Any chance of some golden palace style flashing with the forum URL on the show?

"Oh, whats this, an outdoor shower... oh wait... why does she have a web URL on her back?"

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Heck, have 1stimestar henna'd as well with WSF on her back, I would be willing to shave my head and have it henna'd with WSF info on it..... ...... wow, a crash knife that is schrimshawed........ dang would be too purddy to gut a pidgeon..... (errrrr Dove I mean) with dang it....

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

SD could design the shower.... he tends to like no doors on things

----------


## 1stimestar

My shower has no door lol.  It's just in the corner of the bedroom.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Where's the Jacuzzi ?  :Wink:

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol we don't have jaccouzis, we have saunas.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ok, you guys have inspired today's henna creation...I'll let you know how it turns out.

----------


## 1stimestar

Step 1, henna paste is applied.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

That's magical!

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh just wait till it is done.  I'm doing a two toned process on this one so that the flower on my palm will not be so lost in busyness.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

That is excellent work! Very creative!

----------


## Camp10

That is really cool!  Nice work, cant wait to see the finished version!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Love your knife! Just thought I'd play with it a bit and this is how I envisioned it.... Hope you don't mind.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I'll admit I'm no good with "Paint" but I just thought this would make a very lovely Bushknife for you. Wish I could make it for you. I thought the Spirals would look really good in MOP(Mother Of Pearl). Unfortunately "Paint" didn't have that option so I left it as is.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ohhhh MOP, turqoise, and Coral would make anything lovely!  No, I don't mind.  Henna itself only comes in one color but you can do shades of that one color.  That's one of the challenges I love about it.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

This might be dumb question from the swamp...But, I was curious does it stain the skin? How long does it last?

----------


## EdD270

Thanks, Seth of Raw TV, for the invite. 
I'd like more info before I commit, though. 
Any age/health restrictions?
Exactly where, what "wilderness" are they going to?
Will game laws and other laws have to be followed, or will they be able to do whatever is necessary to make it?

Answers to these questions would help us decide. My wife and I are interested.

----------


## crashdive123

EdD270 - if you're interested you may want to send him an email.  I doubt he comes back to the many forums that he posts his announcement on to read the conversations about his post.

----------


## 1stimestar

> This might be dumb question from the swamp...But, I was curious does it stain the skin? How long does it last?


No dumb questions when it comes to henna.  If you've not been around it, how would you know?  You leave the paste on the skin and it stains the skin.  How deep the stain and how long it lasts depends on several factors.  If you have a good paste (which I do since I mix my own) and leave it on the skin for 4 hours, on the palms it will last about 2 weeks.  On the forearm, it will stain lighter and not last as long as there are not as many layers of skin to absorb the stain.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> No dumb questions when it comes to henna.  If you've not been around it, how would you know?  You leave the paste on the skin and it stains the skin.  How deep the stain and how long it lasts depends on several factors.  If you have a good paste (which I do since I mix my own) and leave it on the skin for 4 hours, on the palms it will last about 2 weeks.  On the forearm, it will stain lighter and not last as long as there are not as many layers of skin to absorb the stain.


Thanks 1stTimestar! I would have wondered the rest of my days! Lol! Where can I get this Henna. Maybe we could make a trade? Or would you be willing to provide the secret recipe?

----------


## BENESSE

What ya gonna paint with it CS, or is that too personal?

----------


## 1stimestar

> Thanks 1stTimestar! I would have wondered the rest of my days! Lol! Where can I get this Henna. Maybe we could make a trade? Or would you be willing to provide the secret recipe?


Oh I'd be open to a barter.  You can buy it for pretty cheap at http://www.mehandi.com/.  I don't recomend buying from some local Indian store as you don't know how long it's been sitting on the shelf or if it has been adulterated with other ingrediants.  But then you would have to learn out how to mix it (and there isn't a one size fits all recepie), roll your own cones for application, etc.  Oooorrrr you could just send me an idea of what you'd like to trade for and I'd send you a cone all ready to go.

----------


## 1stimestar

Using triangles of mylar, I roll them in cones and fill with the henna paste.  This is the way most professionals apply henna here in the US.  Some people who just buy a play set at the fair will use the "jaq bottle" that comes in those.  Those are really hard on the thumb and if your paste is lumpy at all, will clog the tip.  
Here's a picture of one of my cones in use, and several of my cones, different sizes for different jobs and different finess of point. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Yay, I finally get to share about stuff *I* know about!

----------


## Alaska Grandma

That is so awesome! You do beautiful work.

----------


## 1stimestar

Here it is.  After the removal of the paste, the design is a bright orange.  It continues to oxidize for the next 24 hours or so to become this dark. I can make it darker but I only left the past on for a couple of hours.  The middle flower portion, I covered with paste and left it on for 5 minutes then wiped it off.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## EdD270

> EdD270 - if you're interested you may want to send him an email.  I doubt he comes back to the many forums that he posts his announcement on to read the conversations about his post.


Thanks, crashdive, but if they are not more interested than to post and not come back, I guess they are not really serious.

----------


## crashdive123

Keep in mind that when they are in search for "talent" they probably post to every imaginable website and forum that might yield what they are looking for.  Remember Dual Survivor with Cody and Dave?  A similar request for "talent" was posted here.  Obviously they didn't pick people from here - not sure if anybody gave them a serious response.  When they're looking - they cast a wide net.

----------


## 1stimestar

I actually did get an email from them asking for my phone number so they could do a phone interview.  I have yet to get a phone call from them but I assume these things take time.

----------


## crashdive123

> I actually did get an email from them asking for my phone number so they could do a phone interview.  I have yet to get a phone call from them but I assume these things take time.


Good luck.  I guess I better get back to knife making.

----------

